# Klutch Compound Sliding Miter Saw with Laser Guide - 10in.



## dbhost

Look familiar?

The Northern Tool Klutch brand miter saws and the HF Chicago Electric miter saws aside from color, appear almost identical to me. Just swap the blades and you are good… The biggest difference is that the Klutch like the OP mentioned has the laser hard wired, the Chicago Electric uses a battery. I don't bother with the laser anyway, so no big deal.. (The base casting also appears different, but the base casting on the CE saws I see in store looks like the Klutch model, not the HF promo photo…)

If you watch the sale flyers, the 10" model goes on sale for around $90.00 pretty frequently…

I have the 12" and love it. Just swap a good blade in it, fine tune your angles, and get to cutting!

OP I noticed your stand. Do you have any problems with the stand wanting to move when you slide the saw? I have mine on a B&D Firestorm stand and it wiggles when I move the saw, pretty scary honestly… I am close to ready to build a miter saw station so it stays put!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Well, It rates 4.7 start out of 5 because they don't print negative reviews. I had the saw and had to return it.
I agree it's a good saw for the price but it's missing the most important feature on adjustments.


----------



## mathom7

While I agree these types of tools are quite often built in one factory and just re-branded, these two saws are obviously not an example. Usually when this is the case the tools will just have different handles or different colored plastic parts. It appears every major cast or molded component on these two saws is different. I wouldn't be surprised if they both perform equally, but, I wouldn't want people to dismiss this saw due to experiences with the HF tool.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Dear Routerisstillmyname,

They DO publish negative reviews. See mine there on the 2×4 steel pegboard. See another 1 star on the excell toolbox with weak latches by somebody else. That is only two examples of less than stellar rating due to complaints of a flaw. There are many more.

But, you stated that the "most important feature on adjustments" is missing. What would that be? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Dear dbhost, There is little or no movement of the stand, but a very small amount of front to back wiggle only when a sudden and quick stroke is made out and down simultaneously. That movement is from the saw/support/rail interface. Not scary at all and no wiggle or lateral movement.

I tend to use these as a miter saw (no slide) most of the time. But when I do slide out, I go out first, then down and finally back (regardless of the size or brand of saw). I set the tension on the slide so that it isn't like greased lightning (no tension).

I'll be giving these stand supports and stand a great workout soon. I have four pairs so I will have the miter saw, the scroll saw, the 11" band saw, and the belt/disk sander ready to go when needed. I'll update the review of that stand later when the shop is finished and projects begin.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jack_T

I too would like to hear what the missing "most important adjustment" is. The comment is kind of useless without the specific facts.

David very nice review. Thanks.


----------



## dbhost

Thanks David. Yeah my stand is firm as all get out if I am just chopping, but with the slide, as I approach the rear of the stroke, the tail of the saw tends to dip down a hair…

I have plans to retire the folding stand in favor of a proper miter station though…

I wish I could retract my original post. I didn't have my glasses on. They sure look the same when I am squinting!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

lol bifocals here


----------



## grantlairdjr

Interesting. I purchased miter saw like yours but at HF store recently. It works out pretty good for me. Had to adjust that damn deep depth screw… 25% off sale on Easter, plus tax and warranty. $120 - not bad for starter like myself. I need table saw next!


----------

